

Skype threat to Russia's security - datums
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE56N41I20090724?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&rpc=22&sp=true

======
bwd
I almost had to laugh, this sounds like a plot from an Ayn Rand novel.

